# Does it embarass you to play your DS in public?



## War (Oct 29, 2008)

I dunno about you guys, but in my school, there's barely any people that play their DS in public because they get made fun of :\ I think the DS (maybe Nintendo as a whole) is seen as kiddie-ish, unlike the PSP, which I guess is seen as for a more mature audience. What do you guys think?


----------



## Law (Oct 29, 2008)

I have no problem with it. Most days me and some friends can be found in the park at lunchtime playing some multiplayer. Sometimes on the bus, too.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 29, 2008)

no, why should it?


----------



## knl (Oct 29, 2008)

No, because I don't. I know better than to risk that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Though if in public includes "at school" then no, I don't really feel bad about playing my DS in school.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 29, 2008)

absolutely not


----------



## Digeman (Oct 29, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> absolutely not


What he said. 

I mean, it is a portable console right, so i play it wherever i can xD And most of the time people actually get interested in what it is i'm playing or doing with it etc.etc. (my coworker just bought a ds lite with an r4 just cuz she liked it when she tried it out once xD

Here's some words of wisedom: If you don't care, then others won't either.

Edit: 
Oh and nintendo beeing "kid-ish" is total bull. Could explain myself but don't think i have to


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 29, 2008)

Only when I play brain age with voice. "REDBLUEGREENPINKORANGE!"


----------



## sonic209 (Oct 30, 2008)

only fags carry their DS around everywhere


----------



## Banger (Oct 30, 2008)

I usually take my DS most places but when I am in public I usally do not have a need to break it out but I will if need be. I have used my DS to keep a grocery list before as well as using it as a calculator to see how much I am spending before getting to the checkout.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 30, 2008)

Absolutely no problem with it. I also play with my Micro in public a lot, and people look at it with awe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's nice to see that almost nobody knows the poor Micro


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 30, 2008)

uh no..not really?
i play it wherever i want to
people are more amused than weirded out by my DS


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

No, but if I do, I might get mugged then killed, the people who play PSPs in public here(And there are a zetta lot!) are total douches though.



Screw people who say it's kiddy(Patapon and LocoRoco are kiddy dammit, and they're one of the better PSP games), I'll slap my DS(well, okay, maybe not) with a 5-star game running in their faces! It's not all about 'mature' shit and graphics, it's all about the gameplay! (and Shanoa in Order of Ecclesia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## The Teej (Oct 30, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> I dunno about you guys, but in my school, there's barely any people that play their DS in public because they get made fun of :\ I think the DS (maybe Nintendo as a whole) is seen as kiddie-ish, unlike the PSP, which I guess is seen as for a more mature audience. What do you guys think?



People who laugh can go fuck themselves for all I care. Then again you are in school and most people in school are immature douche bags anyway. I've never had a problem with playing with my DS in public, although I wouldn't really talk to my DS in public though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is a little weird to do, I mean, even people with their mobile phones don't hold it in front of them to talk


----------



## kevenka (Oct 30, 2008)

It's wierd to play games in public -.-
You go out in public to hang with friends or shopping...Games is either a ride entertainment or home entertainment, not outside. You are pretty anti- social if you have the need/desire to play the DS everywhere...


----------



## wzeroc (Oct 30, 2008)

Nope. So what if i'm playing with NDS? It's not as if I'm bullying someone, anyway...

That aside, anyone who laughs at people playing NDS are actually jealous of you, you know. They can't get to play with it for various reasons, so they laugh at it. Pity them...


----------



## OSW (Oct 30, 2008)

DS is way too popular to be embarrassing! i play it everywhere. And whenever i take public transport (almost every day) there's other people playing around me too


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

I lost the ability to be embarassed a long time ago!  I use my DS at the bus stop and on the bus most days.  Admittedly I don't speak into it as I don't really play those games.  Plus, the way I look it'd take a brave person to laugh or take the piss!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 30, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I lost the ability to be embarassed a long time ago!  I use my DS at the bus stop and on the bus most days.  Admittedly I don't speak into it as I don't really play those games.  Plus, the way I look it'd take a brave person to laugh or take the piss!


understatement of the year. hell even i would be too scared to laugh at you


----------



## Sephi (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm not embarrassed at all, no reason to be.


----------



## Midna (Oct 30, 2008)

Nope. Laugh at me and get your skull bashed in. (I kid.)


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 30, 2008)

I usually don't take my DS with me for fear of losing/forgetting/dropping/etc it. But if I am playing in public, I'm not embarassed at all, I'm more concentrated on the game. If you're not playing your DS because some moron thinks it's kiddie, thats just your loss. It would be even worse to play the PSP just because it's "cool". Do what you like, forget what other people think.


----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2008)

God no.  People may think the DS is more "kiddie" than the PSP, but I play it more often for one important fact:  THE GAMES ARE BETTER!  I really couldn't care less how "kidde" I look since I am the one getting a refreshing, mature gaming experience instead of re-hashed ideas from 5 years ago. :-P


PSP homebrew is win though.


----------



## jargus (Oct 30, 2008)

4-8 player matches in Mario Kart, Tetris, JUS, and Bomberman with lots of WTF and laughter in public = not embarassed.


----------



## Friendo (Oct 30, 2008)

I only bring my DS, or PSP, if I go on vacation. I don't bring it to school or work so I don't have to deal with people saying "Hey, what game are you playing?" or "Hey, you can play games by touching the screen?" I wouldn't feel embarassed, I'd just hate the constant questions...


----------



## Maybe (Oct 30, 2008)

No, but I sometimes have people look at me funny when I hook up my Wii to the Tv's on display at Walmart and start playing Wii boxing.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

Maybe said:
			
		

> No, but I sometimes have people look at me funny when I hook up my Wii to the Tv's on display at Walmart and start playing Wii boxing.


Craziest. And. Most. Shameless. Thing. This. Morning.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 30, 2008)

No, because the DS is more popular here than the PSP.


----------



## cupajoe (Oct 30, 2008)

I play my DS during advisement sometimes. I'm not embarassed, infact I was playing Order of Ecclesia today at school.


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 30, 2008)

I know what you mean War, that's how it is.

I don't really care though, my friends know that I'm part nintendo fanboy, but I don't play my ds in public, not for any particular reason though.


----------



## Foxle (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm in college, so I don't really care if I play it out in public.  However, if I'm playing video games between classes, I can't really complain about how much homework we get, so I usually save the gaming for home after setting up study sessions with other overwhelmed colleges.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 30, 2008)

Of course not!  I even sit in the front of one of my classes (big lecture hall) and play on it.  :3  

When I was in SanFran a few months ago, I spied a few people on the BART playing theirs as well.  Hehehe.

Edit:  And honestly, if you have a PSP out to "look cool," I get the rights to stab you repeatedly in the face.  

And take your goddamn system for which you are not worthy.


----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Of course not!  I even sit in the front of one of my classes (big lecture hall) and play on it.  :3
> 
> When I was in SanFran a few months ago, I spied a few people on the BART playing theirs as well.  Hehehe.
> 
> ...



Not if I get to them first!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 30, 2008)

Beware said:
			
		

> Doomsday Forte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*points*  I accept your challenge!  

And I'll even mod the PSPs I steal--er, _earn_ for the hell of it.  Nyahahahah!


----------



## JPH (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, it does.
I feel like an idiot, sitting there playing what look likes to be a child's game.

You'll not see me in public playing my DS.


----------



## Destructobot (Oct 30, 2008)

I voted both yes and no, because you did the poll wrong.

On topic, I rarely play my DS in public, but it doesn't embarass me when I do. It's usually when I'm taking a long bus ride or something, and I couldn't care less what the rest of the freaks think.


----------



## michaelf (Oct 30, 2008)

Only games that require using the microphone. I once turned off Resident Evil rather than blow out the candles while I was on a plane trip. On the other hand, I don't like to see that kind of crap in a game regardless of where I am.


----------



## War (Oct 30, 2008)

I think I gave the wrong impression in the first post. I'm not embarassed to play my DS in public, I just wanted to see how you guys felt about it because I do know some people that feel embarassed to play it. I was talking to some friends, and they are the ones that said that people think the DS is more aimed towards kids. (Which I partly agreed with, but the DS has a wide range of ages that it's aimed at)

Anyway, here in LA, I've seen only one person playing a DS. However, I've seen at least 15 people with PSPs... I remember a guy was bragging about "hacking his PSP to the extreme and making it look like the Xbox 360's dashboard". He was claiming he created the "hack". (CXMB + P360 theme)


----------



## da_head (Oct 30, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Yeah, it does.
> I feel like an idiot, sitting there playing what look likes to be a child's game.
> 
> You'll not see me in public playing my DS.


u disappoint me.

@op: fuck no! playin ds is cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



especially since i get to show off my flashkart, and look at people's bewildered faces when i put the ds into my pocket, with my headphones still attached.
(no i'm not listening to the super mario bros sound track....or am i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kevenka (Oct 30, 2008)

only a moron flaunts his flashcart out in public. You are suppose to keep this on the low so people will still buy products to help game developers you jackass.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 30, 2008)

Nope. I beat up kids that try to make fun of me because I play my DS. :x jk. But seriously, I'm not embarrassed. The girls think its cute


----------



## Midna (Oct 30, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> only a moron flaunts his flashcart out in public. You are suppose to keep this on the low so people will still buy products to help game developers you jackass.
> 
> And Why does wanting every to think you're a super H4X0R Qualify you for the following term?
> 
> ...



Yeah, we all appreciate it when all the kids are like "Holy cow, mister, You get all your games for free? where can I get one of those?"


----------



## Maybe (Oct 30, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> I remember a guy was bragging about "hacking his PSP to the extreme and making it look like the Xbox 360's dashboard". He was claiming he created the "hack". (CXMB + P360 theme)









 omg that is hilarious, made my day


----------



## da_head (Oct 30, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> only a moron flaunts his flashcart out in public. You are suppose to keep this on the low so people will still buy products to help game developers you jackass.


RITE! cuz the people i interact with on a daily basis have the economic influence/numbers to influence a multi-billion dollar industry?

who's the moron now, jackass?

besides, i like showin off that i'm a 1337 HAXOR. got a problem with that?


----------



## kjean (Oct 30, 2008)

Nah, who cares about the others when I love to do DS.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 30, 2008)

I live in Tokyo. Everyone from kids to older men and women plays DS's in public here. Its not cool or uncool its just something to enjoy. Feels much better than the stigma associated with video games I felt back in Australia


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

nope...couldnt care less about what people think


----------



## dryo (Oct 30, 2008)

it's actually pretty weird now these days,here's my story,I play my DS publicly at college and people consider it as immature,not from my part, from the fact that it's a kids stuff...especially nintendo and most of'em are people who don't really know the history of videogames, back in the days nintendo released almost evreything(Nintendo,Super Nintendo,Nintendo 64) it actually released the first handheld console ever built,the gameboy made such impact that you even looked cool by having a gameboy, now....its changed, now it's all profits and marketing and...the games just lost their true objective,have some fun, now you see all those pretty good ass graphics and violence that doesn't even make any sense, but there still games that really make their mark at originality and nintendo need to re-think it that way(animal crossing Wild World), when people look at you playing DS and think it's kiddy about playing DS it's because they have a certain kind of idea that the Xbox and playstation are faster and stronger(in terms of hardware)but not the games, so i've concluded that people who laughs at others playing DS in public,it's because they don't have the innitive to imagine, or simply because they dont know Nintendo games,so you have the right to laugh at them because you just met a FUCKING IGNORANT BASTARD.

and when you know the games and when you know what's the true meaning of fun and imagination,you my friend,you are the true hardcore gamer.


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

dryo said:
			
		

> it's actually pretty weird now these days,here's my story,I play my DS publicly at college and people consider it as immature,not from my part, from the fact that it's a kids stuff...especially nintendo and most of'em are people who don't really know the history of videogames, back in the days nintendo released almost evreything(Nintendo,Super Nintendo,Nintendo 64) it actually released the first handheld console ever built,the gameboy made such impact that you even looked cool by having a gameboy, now....its changed, now it's all profits and marketing and...the games just lost their true objective,have some fun, now you see all those pretty good ass graphics and violence that doesn't even make any sense, but there still games that really make their mark at originality and nintendo need to re-think it that way(animal crossing Wild World), when people look at you playing DS and think it's kiddy about playing DS it's because they have a certain kind of idea that the Xbox and playstation are faster and stronger(in terms of hardware)but not the games, so i've concluded that people who laughs at others playing DS in public,it's because they don't have the innitive to imagine, or simply because they dont know Nintendo games,so you have the right to laugh at them because you just met a FUCKING IGNORANT BASTARD.
> 
> and when you know the games and when you know what's the true meaning of fun and imagination,you my friend,you are the true hardcore gamer.


+1


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2008)

I only get embarrassed when playing ze Pokemon because its "hella gay"


----------



## Osaka (Oct 30, 2008)

I play mine in public alot ^^; so nope. never thought about it really


----------



## Law (Oct 30, 2008)

dryo said:
			
		

> it's actually pretty weird now these days,here's my story,I play my DS publicly at college and people consider it as immature,not from my part, from the fact that it's a kids stuff...especially nintendo and most of'em are people who don't really know the history of videogames, back in the days nintendo released almost evreything(Nintendo,Super Nintendo,Nintendo 64) it actually released the first handheld console ever built,the gameboy made such impact that you even looked cool by having a gameboy, now....its changed, now it's all profits and marketing and...the games just lost their true objective,have some fun, now you see all those pretty good ass graphics and violence that doesn't even make any sense, but there still games that really make their mark at originality and nintendo need to re-think it that way(animal crossing Wild World), when people look at you playing DS and think it's kiddy about playing DS it's because they have a certain kind of idea that the Xbox and playstation are faster and stronger(in terms of hardware)but not the games, so i've concluded that people who laughs at others playing DS in public,it's because they don't have the innitive to imagine, or simply because they dont know Nintendo games,so you have the right to laugh at them because you just met a FUCKING IGNORANT BASTARD.
> 
> and when you know the games and when you know what's the true meaning of fun and imagination,you my friend,you are the true hardcore gamer.




Just tell them you're playing Castlevania Order of Ecclesia and that you just crushed a giant zombie crab with an elevator. They'll instantly think it's hardcore then rush out and buy it.


----------



## Phynx (Oct 30, 2008)

Most people I see playing video games in public are generally social rejects, I'd rather not associate myself with them.

Although, their inability to dress themselves or hold conversation about anything other than video games may also be a factor in this.


----------



## TheSpade (Oct 30, 2008)

First off, being 33, I play my DS in public often.  Usually while riding on the buses, it really helps deal with the lengthy rides.  I even pull it out on breaks and lunches at work.  I feel zero shame playing it.  We even have a city-funded square that is becoming popular every passing day with a GameStop, Starbucks, book store, etc. that has free Wi-Fi.  However, bring a PSP out there, and man does the razzing begin.


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

Once i played my psp on the bus, and guess what. The seat beside me was empty and a bunch of 10 year olds (looks like it) crowded around me and went "Do you have Grand Theft Auto?" or "OMG YOU HAVE A PSP!!!COME LOOK GUYS!!!" OR "Can i play pleeeaaaaase!!!".....OMG that was embarrasing...


----------



## hakujintanuki (Oct 30, 2008)

No, I'm not embarrassed ever.

Although, I live in Japan.  A place where strangers don't talk to each other, and where during my morning commute there are never fewer than three other video game systems being played in my train car.

Today a guy standing next to me was playing his GBA Pokemon Ruby game on his DS Lite.  He didn't care, evidently.

It's kind of refreshing to see people not care about stuff that shouldn't be embarrassing in the first place, and to also see no one bother them about it.

The people that WOULD say/do something about someone else playing video games in public really need to find something better to do with their time/energy.


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 30, 2008)

i do admit i love playing my ds in public but for some reason while i'm playing i always expect someone to ask me why i'm playing with my son(s) console 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this is part of the reason why i got a pink crystal shell for it


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2008)

Hell no

I play my DS and PSP everywhere xD

I don't feel embarrassed


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 30, 2008)

Sometimes just pop into my local pub when my mate's at work and sit and play at the end of the bar.  Makes me look super cool


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 30, 2008)

I play my PSP in public, because it looks more manly. I play DJ Max especially to get that "Wow..." factor.
At the time, I used to play Pokemon on my DS a lot. I would get challenged by small Elementary/Middle School kids and beat them. Then the smaller kids would whine to their moms and I would get scolded by them for "being to old".


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

Haha....i like to play dj max on my psp outside too...what if you play pokemon ranger in public? People would stare at you when you circle madly on your ds


----------



## da_head (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL the best is playin eba on the ds. esp at the spinners. ppl are just like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 loool


----------



## raulpica (Oct 30, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> LOL the best is playin eba on the ds. esp at the spinners. ppl are just like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the same thing happened to me in my class years ago with Ouendan


----------



## Harumy (Oct 30, 2008)

Absolutely not! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me and my friends play DS almost everyday at school... And some of them "fight" for they turn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xD


----------



## Gore (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't like to play DS in public... I'd gladly play my PSP in public, though.
Subconscious things. I always pocketed my DS when I exited the car to a building, not the PSP.


----------



## Cermage (Oct 31, 2008)

Embarrased? nah. i play on the train, in the car, in class. anywhere where im bored pretty much. only time when it annoys me is when people watch me play for 5 seconds and say its a shit game. most people just crowd around ask what im playing and if they like the soundm, they'll stay otherwise they will just walk off. I expose my power level sometimes when i read manga in public though. i get weird looks from time to time when i do that but some people look at me with awe as well. more of the first though.


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 31, 2008)

when I played GBA in the school cafeteria people looked at me like I was some kind of freak. However I think the DS feels alittle safer to play.


----------



## The Teej (Oct 31, 2008)

To be honest, playing the DS in public IMO is no different to people playing games on their phone in public (which tbh, I usually do more, because my phone is always with me).


----------



## War (Oct 31, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> To be honest, playing the DS in public IMO is no different to people playing games on their phone in public (which tbh, I usually do more, because my phone is always with me).


...

To be honest, I never EVER see people playing cell phone games  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I forgot my cell phone even had games, actually...


----------



## El Blacksheep (Oct 31, 2008)

only ds game i ever really play in public is GHT or MKDS, and that has more to do with the nature of the games than the reception they get.

still, i get plenty of ooohs and aaahs.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 31, 2008)

no, the only reason i don't play my ds out in public is a fear of getting mugged by chavs.


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 31, 2008)

sonic209 said:
			
		

> only fags carry their DS around everywhere



Shut up you moronic idiot.

I "carry" my DS everywhere. I bring it with me every time we leave to go somewhere.

Who knew, people who spent their good earned money, become fags. Amazing. Sorry for trying to get use out of my system I paid for.


----------



## BumFace (Oct 31, 2008)

i agree with jalaneme, if you see people who have baseball caps, tracksuits and 'bling' then trouble is there. only in the uk i think? but in my school chavs have ds and nobody really cares


----------



## Sstew (Oct 31, 2008)

Naww, I play mine out in public, except games which require the microphone (Brain Age) Normally though, I have both my DS and PSP with me,

I carry the PSP around so people can stare at my modified XMB, then wonder why mine is so different


----------



## airpirate545 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would play my DS more in public but I kinda bothers me when people stand over my shoulder and watch what Im playing.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 31, 2008)

No, but as airpirate said annoying when people watch you or asks what game or asks can you understand japanese? or even talk to me about R4....


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 31, 2008)

Of course not. I take my DS as many places as I think that I will be able to play it at. I dont take it if I wont be able to play it as I dont want to lose it.

I take it too school, the library, pet shop, park, and sometimes to the Masjid--Muslim equivalent of a Church--the only place I dont take it is the Skating Rink--those heathen kids are thieves and fiends. I dont trust em for a second and I dont want to break it if I fall--doesn't happen alot but if it does I dont want to break my poor moppet.

P.S. I love Reading or Listening to MP3's on my DS. All the "what in the world..." stares from random little kids on the bus is funny.


----------



## feds4u (Nov 2, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> I dunno about you guys, but in my school, there's barely any people that play their DS in public because they get made fun of :\ I think the DS (maybe Nintendo as a whole) is seen as kiddie-ish, *unlike the PSP, which I guess is seen as for a more mature audience.* What do you guys think?



People who worry about being "mature" are usually anything but mature.

That's why the largest audeince for "mature" video games is a bunch of pimple faced male teens. (Most of whom are virgins)


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 2, 2008)

I hate it when people ask "where you get that game" and i'm like "i downloaded it" and they then ask how you can download games for ds.


----------



## Vincent T (Nov 2, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> I hate it when people ask "where you get that game" and i'm like "i downloaded it" and they then ask how you can download games for ds.



LOLZ


----------



## da_head (Nov 2, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> I hate it when people ask "where you get that game" and i'm like "i downloaded it" and they then ask how you can download games for ds.


my solution for that? tell them to get an r4 LOOOL


----------



## War (Nov 2, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> I hate it when people ask "where you get that game" and i'm like "i downloaded it" and they then ask how you can download games for ds.


Ugh, I know the feeling. And then they persist that you "can't download DS games".


----------



## bugboy181 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not embarrassed to play DS games in public cause I've never done it. I get embarrassed cause i have it and I'm not because i think i might get embarrassed.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 2, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Sir-Fritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, thats what also happens.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 2, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Sir-Fritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, thats what also happens.  I know someone who said something like "oh yeah, you have that chip thingo" and now wants one and doesnt know anything about it at all (not even the name i dont think).


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 5, 2008)

not really, although it depends on the game, some of the games where your character is supposed to be like 12 I must admit I don't play anywhere more public than a train (I am 19, If you are wondering)

It doesn't seem to be perceived so much as immature as geeky, which I don't mind, but ninty running ads with Patrick Stewart in them doesn't exactly help that image!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 5, 2008)

If it involves screaming into the microphone then yes - it does embarass me. Overall, not really. I mean, why should it? Maybe that gaming at school seems a bit nerdy (I certainly wouldn't do it, just because I don't want to risk damaging my DS) but it doesn't make a difference if you use a PSP or DS. Actually, the DS is probably more accepted.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Nov 5, 2008)

Because I dont play games such as "Dogz, Catz, Tigerz, etc.), I feel alright.
I dont use headphones or anything. I mostly(90%) have sound off when playing on DS.


----------



## RhiGhost (Nov 6, 2008)

My DS is always in my bag when I go out, I get bored really easily so if I'm waiting to have lunch with someone, in a waiting room or something like that I'll play it. I'm not embarassed at all! I love my DS and I'm not afraid to show that love in public lol.


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hell no... actually... on my girlfriends b-day, we were playing ds on a restaurant full of people...  they kept looking at us but why should we care? lol


----------



## Anakir (Nov 7, 2008)

I usually play my DS or listen to my mp4 for my commute. Some black guy on the subway asked me what game I'm playing.. I said I was playing spiderman. He said it looked like crap. Then he asked me if I got any basketball games on it.. LOL I just said no. He suggested me playing basketball games..

Wow. That was lame. I wouldn't play virtual sports 'cause I play sports in real life.. 

Anyways, on topic, no, I don't get embarrassed. I just glare at people who think it's stupid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They won't ever look back.


----------



## Midna (Nov 9, 2008)

sonic209 said:
			
		

> only fags carry their DS around everywhere


Oh, really? Than I guess you must carry your DS everywhere.


----------



## Upperleft (Nov 9, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOO
THEN ANNOYING LITTLE BRATS ARE GOING TO JUMP ALL OVER ME :'(


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not embarrassed to, but I don't anymore since it occupies too much pocket space and I don't have much games to play (that I want to play). So I usually bring my ipod touch and hope where I'm going has wifi.


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 9, 2008)

midna25 said:
			
		

> sonic209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Come back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As of getting embarrassed, well i don't give a damn of what other people think so yeah i guess i don't. However my friends are sometimes confused since at the same time im a PC enthusiast and at a same time a Nintendo lover.


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Nov 9, 2008)

With the current state of my DS, I do embarrass me, because my screen is broken and ppl are asking: IS YOUR SCREEN BROKEN!?!
And then I say: WHAT DOES IT LOOK LIKE?!
And then they say: IT LOOKS LIKE IT"S BROKEN.
And then I say: THEN WHY DO YOU ASK!

I wouldn't embarass me anymore if I had some good games right now.
I only have shity games atm.
I want C.O.R.E. lol.


----------



## Searinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Nope. Why would I?


----------



## MystikEkoez (Nov 11, 2008)

A little. DS's are regarded as a toy for kids here. If seen with a PSP, then it's a different story.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Nov 11, 2008)

No I play both my PSP and DS in public I don't care if I'm seen with my DS because it's one of the hottest things to own in the UK especially comming up to christmas, plus I still see people with the GBA SP and they don't get laughed at, all depends where you are from and whether or not someone is jealous, people took the piss out of me when I got the IPhone, I eventually got rid of it becuase it was kinda crap and a few of them got one and started laughing at me for getting rid of it. Small world....


----------



## Talaria (Nov 11, 2008)

Only place I've been where the DS is accepted in public is Japan especially on the JR Line nearly everytime i caught a train there was at least one person playing the DS. Although its seems PSP's have become quite popular aswell as there were an equal number PSP peeps playing them on the trains. I was amazed out how they coped with the inertia of the train stopping, that they could walk straight and get off the train unaided while playing the DS with no ill effects of the train stopping. Meanwhile i walk to the exit door soley focussing on not stumbling forward as the train stops, usually resulting in me grabbing the handrail above =/


----------



## GiRPwN (Nov 11, 2008)

Why would yiou get embarrassed? You're playing a video game system exactly like a PSP.


----------

